# Opinions



## jdc86 (Mar 19, 2014)

Good Afternoon Ladies and Gents,
I am working for a department now, and have been there for about a month. It's been good so far, and my co workers are wonderful men and women. The pay could be better, and the commute is about an hour. I was recently contacted by another agency that is ten minutes from my house and pays more, and they are about to begin the background investigation. I feel very disloyal pursuing this job, but I believe it could be better for me and my family. Any opinions on what steps to take would be greatly appreciated! Go pats!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Full time?


----------



## jdc86 (Mar 19, 2014)

Yes. Both are full time positions.


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

If the job you are pursing is better for you and family then I would go for it. You won't be the first or last person to do this. Talk with your family most importantly and lay out the pros and cons of the jobs. I know what you mean by having just started at your current position and now your thinking of leaving and breaking the news to the boss, but in the end its what is better for you and family. Closer to home and better pay seems better than a further commute with less pay. Good luck.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

JDC...hmmm.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I would proceed with the lateral if it's better overall. You need to know everything about this other PD. I almost jumped and found out the grass wasn't greener. 
If you do, I'm sure your colleagues will understand. 
Erase this post and stay on the DL


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

Make sure you get the job, or your current employer may shit can you. I am sure you're on "probation" for a year and can be terminated without cause.


----------

